# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  EMDR experiences

## Dani90

Hi everybody, at last something seems to be happening, as last thursday I got to see my PTSD therapist and she mentioned the possibility of being given EMDR. 

I have read about it, and would like to know of anyones positive experiences of EMDR.

----------


## Chantellabella

I only have negative experiences because the jerk who performed it on me also had me feel up his penis at the same time. 

Believe me, you don't want to hear from me. 

Just watch where he/she is at all times if there's touching involved.

----------


## fllady61

Chantellabella:  I think I would go to the www.psych.org site and report the doctor.  No doctor has the right to do that. 

Dani90, I don't think I would try it till I found out more about it by researching the therapy on line.

----------

